# Racing Seat installation



## Jaxjags2100 (Jan 2, 2005)

I bought some aftermarket racing seats that didn't come with brackets. I ordered some brackets off of Ebay, but they don't fit. Anyone have any experience in this area that would be able to point me in the right direction? Thanks.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Jaxjags2100 said:


> I bought some aftermarket racing seats that didn't come with brackets. I ordered some brackets off of Ebay, but they don't fit. Anyone have any experience in this area that would be able to point me in the right direction? Thanks.


What is the problem with the brackets?
What brand are ur seats?


----------



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

The best way to have done it, is to get the Nismo Seats off ebay. Yea they are knockoffs, but looks hella better than stock and are cheap. Then you have to get the brackets. Most brakets off ebay only fit a certain type of seat. Even with the brakets i got, i still had to fabricate them a bit welding some stuff....sorry =/


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

200sxCaNaDiaN said:


> The best way to have done it, is to get the Nismo Seats off ebay. Yea they are knockoffs, but looks hella better than stock and are cheap. Then you have to get the brackets. Most brakets off ebay only fit a certain type of seat. Even with the brakets i got, i still had to fabricate them a bit welding some stuff....sorry =/


Drill new holes(brackets) ...that's it.


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

i bought a pair of those seats too and come to find out the brackets said they fit 200sx/240sx but 1 of the hole is short by about an inch and the other is about inch off from the side.they ONLY fit 240sx. i had to get custom made from a shop here cali called wedge industries it cost me $160 but the fit.there ph.#(562)633-1663


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

could you use the stock seat brackets or would they not fit on the seats?


----------



## Jaxjags2100 (Jan 2, 2005)

Stock brackets won't fit. I found a company called WedgeEngineering someone suggested on another post. Wondering if it's the same as the Wedge Industries you mentioned earlier. They're located in Cali too. So you said the brackets you got from them fit perfectly?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Corbeau sells brackets/sliders for the B13/B14
You will still need to do some welding, unless you get Corbeau seats.


----------



## Jaxjags2100 (Jan 2, 2005)

Well I picked up my seats off of Ebay, that's the dilemma.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Jaxjags2100 said:


> Well I picked up my seats off of Ebay, that's the dilemma.


so how are they. Fit, finish, quality, looks etc............. i thought you were talking about real sparcos in the begining....


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> Corbeau sells brackets/sliders for the B13/B14
> You will still need to do some welding, unless you get Corbeau seats.


Riht corbeua bracket only fit corbeau seats.If u have another brand of aftermarket seats u have to drill new holes..that was I did


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

i am having a little trouble with the driver but its only like a 1/4" off when i slide it near the hole nothin a hammer cant fix.


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

Its already been mentioned but just buy the corbeu seat brackets and redrill the holes that what I did not to hard
I had to lie saying that I had corbeu seats because they only sell brackets if you have there seats will not sell the bracket by itself 
unless you find a dealer that can order them in for you else you lie to corbeu


----------

